# problem z dev-libs/libmowgli-0.6.0[SOLVED]

## Pryka

Panowie nie moge zaktualizować jednej rzeczy ciągle mi się wykrzacza dev-libs/libmowgli-0.6.0

```
Successfully compiled formattertest.c.

Successfully linked formattertest.

Leaving directory formattertest.

Entering directory dicttest.

Successfully generated dependencies.

dicttest.c: In function ‘main’:

dicttest.c:62: warning: format ‘%p’ expects type ‘void *’, but argument 4 has type ‘int’

dicttest.c:67: warning: format ‘%p’ expects type ‘void *’, but argument 4 has type ‘int’

Successfully compiled dicttest.c.

Successfully linked dicttest.

Leaving directory dicttest.

Entering directory lineardict.

Successfully generated dependencies.

lineardict.c: In function ‘test_strings’:

lineardict.c:53: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘mowgli_dictionary_create’ from incompatible pointer type

lineardict.c:54: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘mowgli_dictionary_set_linear_comparator_func’

lineardict.c: In function ‘test_integers’:

lineardict.c:97: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘mowgli_dictionary_create’ from incompatible pointer type

lineardict.c:100: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘mowgli_dictionary_add’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

lineardict.c:101: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘mowgli_dictionary_add’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

lineardict.c:102: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘mowgli_dictionary_add’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

lineardict.c:103: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘mowgli_dictionary_add’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

lineardict.c: In function ‘main’:

lineardict.c:119: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

Successfully compiled lineardict.c.

lineardict.o: In function `test_integers':

lineardict.c:(.text+0x5b): undefined reference to `mowgli_dictionary_set_linear_comparator_func'

lineardict.o: In function `test_strings':

lineardict.c:(.text+0x14b): undefined reference to `mowgli_dictionary_set_linear_comparator_func'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

Failed to link lineardict!

make[7]: *** [lineardict] Error 1

make[6]: *** [all] Error 1

make[5]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[4]: *** [all] Error 1

make[3]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all] Error 1

make[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libmowgli-0.6.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libmowgli-0.6.0.ebuild, line   17:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libmowgli-0.6.0/temp/build.log'.
```

Jakieś pomysły ?Last edited by Pryka on Fri Feb 01, 2008 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timor

emerge --info ?

----------

## Pryka

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2400+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 Jan 2008 14:47:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility ace acl afs alsa animgif artworkextra bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo caps cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode esd evo examples exif extraicons ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtkhtml hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k libcaca mad midi mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection session spl sse ssl svg svga symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vidix wav wavpack win32codecs wma x264 x86 xanim xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## timor

Nie ma się za bardzo czego czepić  :Wink: 

A próbowałeś bez -fomit-frame-pointer?

----------

## Pryka

wywaliłem  -fomit-frame-pointer ale taki sam efekt  :Sad: 

Ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś pomysły ?

----------

## timor

Może emerge -vuDN world && revdep-rebuild pomoże.

Jeśli jeszcze tego nie próbowałeś...   :Confused: 

----------

## Pryka

próbowałem i dupa zbita  :Sad:   Kurde już nie mam pomysłów

----------

## SlashBeast

remergnij profilaktycznie glibc.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

marny efekt  :Sad:  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

to daj na bugs.gentoo.org, może ktoś coś tam wykmini.

----------

## Pryka

poszło, jak coś wymyślą to napiszę

EDIT: było już zgłoszone a w portage jest już dostępna poprawiona wersja

----------

